# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Se alquila segundo piso de 120 m2 para oficinas de negocios , almacén , etc

## Ecología y Desarrollo

Se alquila un segundo piso con 4 ambientes (Área total 120 m2), ideal para estudios jurídicos, contables, empresas de servicios , consultoras, etc. incluye el uso de un auditorio para reuniones o desarrollo de eventos. Dirección: Calle Julio Rodavero 682 Urb. Las Brisas - Lima Cercado (referencia cuadra 16 Av. La Alborada - a 4 cuadras del parque de las banderas con dirección hacia la Universidad Católica y Avenida Universitaria). Mayor información:  decoroger@gmail.com
Telef. 961085007 (Claro RPC)   ALQUILO AVISO.jpgTemas similares: Se Alquila area Industrial Chiclayo Las oficinas virtuales fomentan la evolución de los negocios y revolucionan la cultura laboral Artículo: Primer almacén para redistribución de exportaciones peruanas se implementará en EEUU Artículo: Sierra Exportadora propone crear Fondo Revolvente y de segundo piso para financiar emprendimientos Se alquila fundo agricola en pisco.

----------

